# AAaack!!



## undeadchoas8 (Mar 21, 2007)

=( My poor fishies have ICK!!! My 2 BN plecos died, along with 2 baby mollies, adn a red headed tetra. =( I bought medicine for them, hope it works!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Is there a question here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

who cares..........


----------

